# GTO tails on ebay, are these 06 tails or something else?



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

I didnt know anyone made aftermarket tails for the GTO?

Yet these are on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-0...ewItemQQcategoryZ33716QQitemZ8034991290QQrdZ1


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Those lamps are from an outside manufacturer. I have them in mine. No problem with them at all.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

How do they look john?

I cant decide between the 06 euro style or having someone like you smoke mine.....


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Borsig said:


> How do they look john?
> 
> I cant decide between the 06 euro style or having someone like you smoke mine.....


Depending on the sensiblilities of the local police, you may or may not have problems with them ignoring the smoked lenses. Good thing is (at least in my area) there's so few if any GTO's I doubt they even know what is "stock".

As far as the other lenses, I bought a set of Altezza tail lights for my daughters Integra. One leaked like a beach. A little clear silicone fixed the problem, but something to look for.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

Altezza and apc (ugh I feel like a ricer) dont even make them for the GTO.

I have no idea who makes these but Im sure they are asian. 

As for the cops knbowing what is stock and what issnt, my guess is, that unless you actually use those blackout covers, (which arent even made for the GTO from what I can find) I doubt they will know.

Just say somethign to the effect "Do you see blackouts on my tails?"

John do you paint the inside or outside of the tails?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

The lamps look great on mine....no leaks. They're made by DEPOT.A Jersey based company.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> The lamps look great on mine....no leaks. They're made by DEPOT.A Jersey based company.


Hot Dam! Something else good still being made in this country!arty:


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Just picked me up a pair!!! Has anyone bought from this seller before? Do the bulbs come with it?

Looking forward to checking it out!

Dave:cheers


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

you wont need bulbs, and it wont come with any.

Just use your oem bulbs.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Borsig, 

I'm confused...I have to use my bulbs? Or the new ones come with em?? :willy: 

Sorry, 

Dave


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

The should work with yours.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> Just picked me up a pair!!! Has anyone bought from this seller before? Do the bulbs come with it?
> 
> Looking forward to checking it out!
> 
> Dave:cheers


Mine came with harness and bulbs. On the A/M lamps the backups and the signal lamp positions are reversed. The harness that came with lamps is specific to the lamp. Could not use OEM harness.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Did you have to do any alterations?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> Did you have to do any alterations?


None at all.......plug & play.


----------

